# Rolly Polly Bug Found~!!!



## omnigr33n (Nov 19, 2006)

Great, Just Great.  I hear these kind of bugs are horrible for your plants and just my luck that I would find one dead one on the top of the soil.  What does this mean?  Shall I have to transplant the plant now?  I dont even understand how it got up there.  My plants are elevated above the floor by like 5 feet.  How in Hell did one of those little things get up there?  What do I do now..<sigh>


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 19, 2006)

Gonna subscribe to this thread, those pests are prolific here, along with silverfish.  I haven't seen any around the plants, but I know they are not far away.  I had never seen any posts about them being a problem, but if they are, perhaps someone can tell us how to keep them at bay, Thanks.


----------



## HGB (Nov 19, 2006)

Isopod We have them but i never worry about it... some good info there on what and how the eat ect.  in a grow room i wouldnt even desturb it... gut a few mapple bugs in mine now... probly has something to do with the maple tree being close to the intake...

your not growing in a green house in a southern state are you  

:ccc:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 19, 2006)

Keep an eye on your plants and see if you really do have an infestation. If so, figure out exactly what kind of bug it is and let us know.
Finding a dead one and no live ones is a good thing...
Good luck to you man.


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 19, 2006)

HGB said:
			
		

> Isopod We have them but i never worry about it... some good info there on what and how the eat ect. in a grow room i wouldnt even desturb it... gut a few mapple bugs in mine now... probly has something to do with the maple tree being close to the intake...
> 
> your not growing in a green house in a southern state are you
> 
> :ccc:


 
Cool, doesn't sound like it would burrow, plus it says mom carries the eggs, so elimination should be easy if necessary.

I'm not growing outdoors, but in a garage.


----------



## omnigr33n (Nov 19, 2006)

So Im guessing im Ok?  I heard those rolly polly bugs were like one of theworst things for your plants.  Thats why I "bugged" out LoL (cooorny I know).  Well I guess in minimal numbers it should be allright then?

I still cant figure out how they got up there?  They can climb walls?


----------



## HGB (Nov 19, 2006)

ya i wouldnt worry to much like, and yes they can climb walls no prob  


:48:


----------



## omnigr33n (Nov 19, 2006)

Oh allrighty.   I guess as long as there isnt a massive infestation it should be ok.  I hope that dead one didnt like plant all its eggs and just die afterwards.  I suppose worst case scenario I could just transplant?  if anything.


----------



## HGB (Nov 20, 2006)

omniconsum3r said:
			
		

> I suppose worst case scenario I could just transplant?  if anything.



that would be worse case yes but 1 in the grow shouldn't be couse for alarm ...

they really don't hurt plants unless you have them by the millions but...

 X plant if you think that will make any kind of diff at all by all means, not that I see that to be a control measure but hey never know untill you try 

good luck with them


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 20, 2006)

I don't think a transplant would be what you want. One thing that I plan to use along with "superthrive" is stuff called spreader-sticker. There is some called Coco-Wet from Spray-N-Go. You know the waxy stuff on the plants? Well this help to get through it so when you add nutes to your water you can spray foliage and it will get into it. It also impairs insects respiration organs. So it itself can be used as a insecticide. But spreader-sticker also aids any fungicides, insecticides, or fertilizers. Also there are home-made solutions. You can blend water, vegi oil, lemon, tobasco, and garilic to make your own spray. Just make sure to not let it build it on leaves or buds. Every other time spray with water heavily to clean foliage. Then shake the plants of extra water so you doin't end up with fungus. Hope that might help a lil. There are other ways, but I would not go to a chemical on the plant unless it gets serious. I have found ways to get rid of pests without these sprays. I had a knat problem and found that if I lightly spray the soil with windex or a carb cleaner it will kill them and the eggs. But evaperates so fast it wont effect the plant. Or at least I don't think it did.


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 20, 2006)

You know, I never heard of them being a pest. So I looked them up. I could not find them in the pest section of my book, so I went on-line. Your talking about the lil ones that roll up into a ball right? Well, according to this site I found they are a crustacion(not sure if I spelled it right) like lobsters and crabs. They eat dead wood, that's it. I'd reconsiter if these are even a threat.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Nov 20, 2006)

are silver fish a problem , I find them in my bathroom from time to time


----------



## HGB (Nov 20, 2006)

laylow6988 said:
			
		

> You know, I never heard of them being a pest. So I looked them up. I could not find them in the pest section of my book, so I went on-line. Your talking about the lil ones that roll up into a ball right? Well, according to this site I found they are a crustacion(not sure if I spelled it right) like lobsters and crabs. They eat dead wood, that's it. I'd reconsiter if these are even a threat.



I posted a link above on them...

:bong:


----------



## KADE (Nov 20, 2006)

Sow bugs don't harm a damn thing... unless there is a insane # of them. They like moist, dark areas just like silverfish... i dont really understand their role in life... as they don't really do much of nething imho... but if there is no dead matter around to eat they are known to chew on live plants a lil... nothing like the damage a slug can do tho.


----------



## omnigr33n (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh man..Kade, u make slugs sound menacing with that one liner lol.  They are bad eh?  I dont see how Ill get a slug though but Ill have to keep a look out.


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 21, 2006)

HGB, that was some good info. I didn't think they were really consitered a pest. But if given the chance they could be. Yeah, just one slug can make some leaves look pretty nasty. Not just by the trail of slime they leave behind. Not a problem indoors, but in my mom's garden I have seen their destruction. Not a pretty site. One thing that I do is spray insecticide all around the growroom. Not on the plants. That way they are detoured from entering in the first place. I use the same stuff all around my house(my woman freaks out when she see's a bug, mostly spiders). It works.


----------



## KADE (Nov 21, 2006)

Well I mean outside... u'd have to have a huge hole for one to get inside a building....  but one slug can chew off a 1 foot plant ez. Luckily any sort of weather blows them off or direct sunlight drives them off.


----------

